# What's my fish



## Bigandy1987 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi my mrs got me a cichild for my birthday and I don't no what it is it's a beautiful fish getting nice and big iv asked lots of people and everyone has a different answer so I'm new here and thought I would ask one last time lol


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

To me it's a hybrid, Vieja maculicauda x possibly texas


----------



## Bigandy1987 (Apr 21, 2019)

A couple of people said it could be a black belt cichild cross


----------

